# Where do "downloads" GO on the iPad?



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

I noticed that downloading a TVShow from Stream (as a test) didn't seem to affect the available space on my iPad memory as seen in iTunes (at least immediately). Strange. I was playing with the thought that the TVShow Download might show up in iTunes - but that never happened.

Just wondering where these go then - some proprietary space locked into the App? Probably.

Here's something I found inside the iPad/Tivo App - this hierarchy is inside the Tivo App - the last (highlighted) folder size is ~1070MB in size, and I have only downloaded one item using the Tivo App.

All broken down to run with Quicksilver I guess.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah we discussed that in another thread. I took a look at those seg files in a hex editor and they do not match any file format I'm familiar with, or have any discernible pattern, so I assume they're encrypted. The technology they use for streaming is HLS, which uses small chunks of video in a TS container to allow nearly random access via a slow network interface. However the technology includes an encryption protocol which they've likely enabled. It appears that when you download a file they still use encrypted HLS but store all the segments locally for offline viewing. Unless someone much smarter then me can break the encryption I don't think there is ever going to be a way to access the downloaded files in anything except the TiVo App.

Dan


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

If the goal is to get compressed versions of TV shows onto a computer then it would seem easier to go the direct route by pulling them from the TiVo and converting them. I used to have Tivo Desktop Plus doing this for me and automatically adding them to iTunes but the inconvenience of it makes the Stream look so much better.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For me it's more about curiosity. 

However the Stream can compress an hour of video in about 20 minutes. Even the fastest i7 CPU would have trouble doing that. Plus it would already be recoded by the time it landed on the PC, so you could just edit and save.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

If that's the goal, wouldn't it be more productive to look at the network traffic between an iPad and the Stream, to figure out how to get the computer to 'spoof' it?

(I say this hand-wavey, not knowing how to do any of that.)


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

It's simple curiosity for me as well - of course one can go the Tivo Transfer/Toast route.

FWIW I deleted the downloaded show - and all those .seg bits are gone now.... so yes, that's the encoded video. Compressed file segments (seg)

I found the other thread that mentioned this here on page 21 - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491467&page=21


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> For me it's more about curiosity.
> 
> However the Stream can compress an hour of video in about 20 minutes. Even the fastest i7 CPU would have trouble doing that. Plus it would already be recoded by the time it landed on the PC, so you could just edit and save.
> 
> Dan


Well, that depends on the resolution, doesn't it? What resolution are they using for the videos on iPad? Source? All 720p? All something else? The iPad profile in TD+ is 640x480, and my i5 CPU cranks out a 1-hour show in that format in about 20 minutes.



button1066 said:


> If the goal is to get compressed versions of TV shows onto a computer then it would seem easier to go the direct route by pulling them from the TiVo and converting them. I used to have Tivo Desktop Plus doing this for me and automatically adding them to iTunes but the inconvenience of it makes the Stream look so much better.


Actually, it looks like the TTG option is still preferable for a lot of people since the Stream and app don't do auto transfers. You have to manually launch the app, download the show you want, and then go about your business. Much less "fire and forget" than the TTG solution, which just queues everything up for you and waits for a sync. If that matters to you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Revolutionary said:


> Well, that depends on the resolution, doesn't it? What resolution are they using for the videos on iPad? Source? All 720p? All something else? The iPad profile in TD+ is 640x480, and my i5 CPU cranks out a 1-hour show in that format in about 20 minutes.


They use 1280x720p [email protected] 2.24Mbps for Best. That's equates to encoding at roughly 180fps. And the Stream can do up to 4 streams at a time.

On my i7-2700k can only encode at about 142fps with those same parameters, and that's encoding just one file.

Dan


----------

